# Trinity laptops are here



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

List of all available laptops powered by AMD Trinity processor (A-series 4XXX):
*Model**Operating System**Display**Weight**Processor**Ram**HDD**Graphics Card**USB 2.0/3.0**Battery*Asus A55DR-SX102DDOS15.6 Inch2.4 kgAMD A8 4500M4 GB DDR3750 GBRadeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M0/26 cellHP 4445S ProBookDOS14 Inch2.0 kgAMD A6 4400M2/4 GB DDR3500 GBRadeon HD 7520G2/26 cellHP Pavilion G6-2201AXWindows 815.6 Inch2.5 kgAMD A8 4500M4 GB DDR3500 GBRadeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M1/26 cellHP Pavilion G6-2301AXWindows 815.6 Inch2.5 kgAMD A8 4500M4 GB DDR3500 GBRadeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M1/26 cellHP Pavilion G6-2302AXWindows 815.6 Inch2.5 kgAMD A4 4300M4 GB DDR3500 GBRadeon HD 7420G + HD 7670M1/26 cellHP Pavilion G6-2313AXDOS15.6 Inch2.5 kgAMD A10 4600M6 GB DDR31 TBRadeon HD 7660G + HD 7670M1/26 cellHP Pavilion G6-2312AXWindows 815.6 Inch2.5 kgAMD A10 4600M4 GB DDR31 TBRadeon HD 7660G + HD 7670M1/26 cellHP Pavilion G6-2314AXDOS15.6 Inch2.5 kgAMD A8 4500M6 GB DDR31 TBRadeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M1/26 cellLenovo Ideapad S405 (ultraportable)Windows 814 Inch1.8 kgAMD A8 4555M4 GB DDR3500 GBRadeon HD 7600G + HD 7450M2/14 cellLenovo Ideapad Z585Windows 815.6 Inch2.7 kgAMD A8 4500M4 GB DDR31 TBRadeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M2/26 cellSamsung NP355V5C-S05INWindows 815.6 Inch2.3 kgAMD A8 4500M6 GB DDR31 TBRadeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M2/26 cellSamsung NP355V5C-S06INWindows 815.6 Inch2.3 kgAMD A6 4400M4 GB DDR3750 GBRadeon HD 7640G + HD 7670M2/26 cellSamsung NP535U4C-S02IN (ultraportable)Windows 814.0 Inch1.8 kgAMD A8 4555M6 GB DDR31 TBRadeon HD 7600G + HD 7550M1/28 cell


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 5, 2012)

will wait for one from asus...that should be sub 30k..

any other review apart from the one on anandtech (for trinity) ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2012)

The price is not bad. Wait a bit more and check for some more reviews


----------



## p!e (Jun 5, 2012)

That's great news.

Pricing seems okay keeping in mind you are also getting dedicated graphix .


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> will wait for one from asus...that should be sub 30k..



this is what i wrote but later removed. waiting for one from Asus 



rajan1311 said:


> any other review apart from the one on anandtech (for trinity) ?



Don't go by the Trinity reference laptop sent by AMD. Wait for better reviews cause that one was without dedicated graphics. This one have dedicated graphics so battery backup, heat, turbo will be affected.



thetechfreak said:


> The price is not bad. Wait a bit more and check for some more reviews



Drop the Home Basic & bag and one can have this laptop for 27-28k. Gaming laptop for 28k FTW 
Seriously, i was not expecting Trinity so soon. Just was checking whats new in Flipkart when i spotted the A8 naming. Turned out its Trinity 



p!e said:


> That's great news.
> 
> Pricing seems okay keeping in mind you are also getting dedicated graphix .



Don't forget HD7670M may look like an uber class GPU but is actually same as  GT630M i.e. midclass at best. Though the Xfire will match GT640M (i.e. GT550, 555M). But GT630 + 3rd gen i3 will easily beat this laptop but such a combo is hard to find and usually badly overpriced. Also Asus X53TA was offering similar config but with Llano proccy. Was best seller as it was priced at 27k. A8 from Asus at 27-28k is expected.

I see a lot of competition and pricecut. Also 3rd gen Core i5 (without dedicated graphics) is selling for little more offering tremendous value too. Was obvious A8/A10 will be priced below i5.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 5, 2012)

gr8 news
pricing is ok. 
I think similar dos system will be at least 3k less.
I'm also curious as to what ASUS will offer. 
So we can expect a6 around 25k then.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 5, 2012)

Rejoicing news Sam.
But let's wait for ASUS,Lenovo,Samsung.
Even if price is good,still HP sells products at *premium* when compared to other manufacturers.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 5, 2012)

Great news but we may see more from other brand at much lower prices


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 5, 2012)

someone please release a 14 incher with no discrete graphics and my money is yours


----------



## p!e (Jun 5, 2012)

> Don't forget HD7670M may look like an uber class GPU but is actually same as GT630M i.e. midclass at best. Though the Xfire will match GT640M (i.e. GT550, 555M). But GT630 + 3rd gen i3 will easily beat this laptop but such a combo is hard to find and usually badly overpriced. Also Asus X53TA was offering similar config but with Llano proccy. Was best seller as it was priced at 27k. A8 from Asus at 27-28k is expected.
> 
> I see a lot of competition and pricecut. Also 3rd gen Core i5 (without dedicated graphics) is selling for little more offering tremendous value too. Was obvious A8/A10 will be priced below i5.



True, Currently Dell Inspiron 14R is priced around 42k for 3rd Gen i5 + GT 630m which seems a bit overpriced. Hoping the current pricing for AMD trinity laptops will help the Intel powered laptop price cuts  .


----------



## Abhi191 (Jun 6, 2012)

That is great news..!!!!!! 
Price is also good..

Now waiting for other brands variants and pricing..


----------



## arjun123100 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok lets have a comparo b/w Intel core i5 2nd gen vs AMD A6 processor.Who would win?
Correct me if I'm wrong.Was just curious,as I'm in a need to take some decisions for buying a laptop for me..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 6, 2012)

price cut = cut throat competition = party


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2012)

arjun123100 said:


> Ok lets have a comparo b/w Intel core i5 2nd gen vs AMD A6 processor.Who would win?
> Correct me if I'm wrong.Was just curious,as I'm in a need to take some decisions for buying a laptop for me..



A6 is either Llano quad or Trinity dual core. performance at best will be close to 2nd gen i3. even if you manage to overclock it, i5 will be better cause of more cache and turbo.

in gaming:
Trinity (A8 or A10 specially): can run all games at mid settings.
Trinity + discrete GPU: can run all games at mid-high settings (X-Fire backfire at times).
Ivy Bridge: can run all games but at low settings.
Ivy Bridge + a discrete GPU: gaming laptop 

But if you are into simple doc editing or office stuff or simple multimedia task, IVB should offer more battery life as those are least demanding task but will cost more. at times lot more.

If you like tweaking (overclock, undervolt) Trinity is best. Cause you can apply all sort of tricks to extend performance as well as battery life. And actually you can grab a 30k Trinity (when launched) and after tweaking it a bit will match i5 in performance but the built in graphics can't be overclocked AFAIK so graphics performance will be same.



p!e said:


> True, Currently Dell Inspiron 14R is priced around 42k for 3rd Gen i5 + GT 630m which seems a bit overpriced. Hoping the current pricing for AMD trinity laptops will help the Intel powered laptop price cuts  .



i think they come with Windows preinstalled & a few accessories. also Dell is overpriced a bit. so 42k is fair pricing. same model should be available from Asus in 38-39k (Asus best seller). But i'll like to see a better GPU. GT640M at least. 



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> someone please release a 14 incher with no discrete graphics and my money is yours



Ultrathin from HP & Asus. can't expect this from Acer. Samsung is another company to look after. 

BTW, i seriously want to see this kind of lappy ---> IBM ThinkPad 14" powered by A10


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2012)

the worst part is that amd gets such second class treatment in india that expecting the 14 incher i want is impossible
even right now you cant find an amd 14 incher


----------



## arjun123100 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> A6 is either Llano quad or Trinity dual core. performance at best will be close to 2nd gen i3. even if you manage to overclock it, i5 will be better cause of more cache and turbo.
> 
> in gaming:
> Trinity (A8 or A10 specially): can run all games at mid settings.
> ...



Thanks Sam.. You cleared almost all of my queries..
Now that I have finalized with Asus sx010D as my budget is 40-43K and ASUS had the value for money factor,with decent GPU and specs.But now with your statements and with the release of AMD trinity which provides great graphics+great batter life at lesser costs,made me confused as to which to go for..Should I wait for AMD trinity from ASUS or should i go with ASUS sx01D.
My requirments: Decent gaming at med to low settings,decent processor (enough to handle adobe after effects),good battery life(3-4hrs)


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2012)

there are/was a few but all are overpriced. Samsung NP305E4A-S02IN but the graphics combo is weak. though one gets some other goodies (1TB HDD & W7 HP). 

Asus X43TA-VX052D was one but entered late and sold out way too fast 



arjun123100 said:


> Thanks Sam.. You cleared almost all of my queries..
> Now that I have finalized with Asus sx010D as my budget is 40-43K and ASUS had the value for money factor,with decent GPU and specs.But now with your statements and with the release of AMD trinity which provides great graphics+great batter life at lesser costs,made me confused as to which to go for..Should I wait for AMD trinity from ASUS or should i go with ASUS sx01D.
> My requirments: Decent gaming at med to low settings,decent processor (enough to handle adobe after effects),good battery life(3-4hrs)



actually this is the wrong time of the year to buy laptops. Sure you'll find exciting deal with 2nd gen i5 + GT630M but if you can wait there should be even better deal. Specially similar priced config but with better display and keyboard. As i think you have already read that most sub-40k Asus laptops have poor screen.

Also it depends on your budget. A8/A10 based laptops won't sell properly if priced ridiculously high (above 35k) and as your budget is above 40k, wait for i3/i5 with better graphics (GT630 is no longer a fast GPU). Though you may have to wait, it should be worth it. And battery life varies from laptop to laptop. I have seen APU set record for best battery and break record for worst battery life


----------



## noob (Jun 6, 2012)

> (1366 x 768 Pixel)


Can't we move on ? Why not 1080p resolution ?


----------



## p!e (Jun 6, 2012)

> i think they come with Windows preinstalled & a few accessories. also Dell is overpriced a bit. so 42k is fair pricing. same model should be available from Asus in 38-39k (Asus best seller). But i'll like to see a better GPU. GT640M at least.



Well Dell inspiron 14r Special edition is coming with GT640M/3rd Gen i5 for 51k Base model .Given the fact the GT640M is based on Kepler and GT630M on Fermi is the 8k difference between the two justified?
I think 3rd Gen i5 + GT640M @ 42k would be a sweet deal


----------



## arjun123100 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sam said:


> actually this is the wrong time of the year to buy laptops. Sure you'll find exciting deal with 2nd gen i5 + GT630M but if you can wait there should be even better deal. Specially similar priced config but with better display and keyboard. As i think you have already read that most sub-40k Asus laptops have poor screen.
> 
> Also it depends on your budget. A8/A10 based laptops won't sell properly if priced ridiculously high (above 35k) and as your budget is above 40k, wait for i3/i5 with better graphics (GT630 is no longer a fast GPU). Though you may have to wait, it should be worth it. And battery life varies from laptop to laptop. I have seen APU set record for best battery and break record for worst battery life



OK Sam,Advice Taken..Will wait for the new laptops to come..


----------



## har (Jun 6, 2012)

p!e said:


> Well Dell inspiron 14r Special edition is coming with GT640M/3rd Gen i5 for 51k Base model .Given the fact the GT640M is based on Kepler and GT630M on Fermi is the 8k difference between the two justified?
> I think 3rd Gen i5 + GT640M @ 42k would be a sweet deal



I dont think it will come down so much. @50k I think the 14r special is a fair deal. Remember the gt540 is kepler based and certainly is not a cheap GPU. Its rated the highest in medium category in notebookreview.


----------



## p!e (Jun 6, 2012)

> I dont think it will come down so much. @50k I think the 14r special is a fair deal. Remember the gt540 is kepler based and certainly is not a cheap GPU. Its rated the highest in medium category in notebookreview.


Agreed, it will take a while for prices to come down since both 3rd Gen Intel Processors and Nvidia Kepler GPU have launched recently.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 6, 2012)

One question for Sam. how can u say that this is not thb qight time for laptop buying? do you sefe any new thing coming in laptop?


----------



## rish1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> this is what i wrote but later removed. waiting for one from Asus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sam please tell how to drop off windows from this laptop so that it can be had for less than 30k.
spending on windows is waste of money.

i know 1333 x 768 resolution is bad . asus x53ta screen was very bad in reviews . Was it due to this resolution or other factors such as contrast , colours etc.
Compare hp g6 , inspiron 15r , asus x53ta screen quality and give ratings please. 

if all things considered equal like price,performance
which one should be preferred
hp or asus ?

just dont frgt to tell how to drop off windows 
thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> One question for Sam. how can u say that this is not thb qight time for laptop buying? do you sefe any new thing coming in laptop?



New launches are just off the line, wait for the competition to increase. End customer will gain.



rish said:


> sam please tell how to drop off windows from this laptop so that it can be had for less than 30k.



You can't until and unless manufacturer drops it.




rish said:


> spending on windows is waste of money.



Really, why ?



rish said:


> Compare hp g6 , inspiron 15r , asus x53ta screen quality and give ratings please.



Display wise, Vaio > hp ~inspiron > x53ta



rish said:


> just dont frgt to tell how to drop off windows
> thanks



Throw your laptop from 10 ft height.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> New launches are just off the line, wait for the competition to increase. End customer will gain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well thanks but if we can get pirated copy for rs 100 in india then why to spend more just to get updates ?

and guys see the review of asus x53ta successor

asus k55d

technologysonline.com/technology-188449-Trinity39s-second-child-A8-ASUS-K55D-this-evaluation.html

asus k55d has 7470m which is way too slow than 7670m . That makes hp a good deal.

and also hp is giving accidental damage care

1 more thing flipkart mentions hdd as sata 7200 rpm
whereas hp official site says 5000 rpm which is correct ? But then hp site mentions it as a8 2.1 ghz which is obviously not true .

and can anyone tell where can i get this at cheapest price i stay in ncr (ghazbd) and what price do you expect it to be available ?

thanks


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2012)

noob said:


> Can't we move on ? Why not 1080p resolution ?


1987 - VGA (640x480)
1990 - XGA (1024x768)
2012 - WXGA (1366x768)

Shameful. I used a better resolution SXGA (1280x1024) in 2001.

Kudos to Apple/iPad 3 for WQHD (2560x1440). This should kick start resolution boom.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> One question for Sam. how can u say that this is not thb qight time for laptop buying? do you sefe any new thing coming in laptop?



i don't read German 
A8 with a mid range GPU launched from  HP that also with W7. A year ago, similar config will cost you at least 5-6k more at the least. Also 3rd gen i5 launched at 34k. last time i remember this was the price for 2nd gen i3. So, a lot of changes going on. Also i find it meaningless to couple some slow GPU like GT620 with 3rd gen core processors. HD4000 is almost as fast as GT630 in most games.



rish said:


> i know 1333 x 768 resolution is bad . asus x53ta screen was very bad in reviews . Was it due to this resolution or other factors such as contrast , colours etc.
> Compare hp g6 , inspiron 15r , asus x53ta screen quality and give ratings please.



resolution is ok but the viewing angles, contrast were really bad. Only way to fix this was increasing brightness that ate through battery life. Also it is cause of the display controller or at times cause of the panel.

unless reviewed personally, tested or having a hands on how can someone rate an unseen display?



rish said:


> well thanks but if we can get pirated copy for rs 100 in india then why to spend more just to get updates ?



you can get pirated stuff everywhere but piracy is not the solution. making windows is not childs play. Else why will Windows7 cost 5k+ even for the basic version?



rish said:


> and guys see the review of asus x53ta successor
> 
> asus k55d



read today morning. Its not a successor. the dGPU is weak.



rish said:


> asus k55d has 7470m which is way too slow than 7670m . That makes hp a good deal.
> 
> and also hp is giving accidental damage care



i wonder if we'll see a similar HP config from Asus. X53TA had HD6650M = HD7670M. same clockspeed. nothing changed except name.



rish said:


> 1 more thing flipkart mentions hdd as sata 7200 rpm
> whereas hp official site says 5000 rpm which is correct ?



it can be 7200rpm as the ram too is of higher speed. Though used mainly to take advantage of the fGPU


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2012)

@rish

don't say just the updates, updates fix bugs, protect you from viruses and there is also that angle of pirating being illegal and immoral etc.


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2012)

rish said:


> well thanks but if we can get pirated copy for rs 100 in india then why to spend more just to get updates ?


well, when we all can live on streets, sleep on footpath and urinate/excrete in the open in India, why to spend lakhs in building a house just to live?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

ico said:


> well, when we all can live on streets, sleep on footpath and urinate/excrete in the open in India, why to spend lakhs in building a house just to live?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

Ico always steals the show


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2012)

ico said:


> well, when we all can live on streets, sleep on footpath and urinate/excrete in the open in India, why to spend lakhs in building a house just to live?



hahahah awesome reply ;D I will use it every-time


----------



## rish1 (Jun 7, 2012)

ico said:


> well, when we all can live on streets, sleep on footpath and urinate/excrete in the open in India, why to spend lakhs in building a house just to live?



he he 

great comment bro ..

but when you are tight on cash you prefer living on streets than building a house 

just saying don't get personal over this 
i agree with you 100 % just the difference of viewpoint .

anyways guys
reviews are appearing on flipkart and only one problem which is patented hp style "OVERHEATING"

i thought this lappy had coolsense .

but if i get a cooling pad then can i game on it for 5 hours ? and can overclock it ?

and does the laptop overheat also while watching a movie .

i know you don't have the lappy but you can answer those questions based on previous experience and knowledge with hp laptops 

and answer this

if asus releases laptop like x53ta with similar configuration like hp for 28 k is it 
worth it to get hp or just get the asus . 

thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^Coolsense = No MAGIC.



> game on it for 5 hours



Gaming and heating are _bread & butter_ in a laptop. (even a desktop, just that its more resilient)



> and does the laptop overheat also while watching a movie .



No.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

rish said:


> reviews are appearing on flipkart and only one problem which is patented hp style "OVERHEATING"



if he has bought there should be a certified buyers tag.. just cause HP = Heating Plate doesn't mean laptop will heat. its a general misconception that HP heats up. can't blame anyone even i had same kind of mindset.
Also AMD APU runs real cool. Even the GPU used is a weak one and shouldn't cause much heating.



rish said:


> but if i get a cooling pad then can i game on it for 5 hours ? and can overclock it ?



laptops are never designed for gaming. though running a few games is possible.
about overclock, this is a tricky one. bios is locked. only way is windows based OC utility and AFAIK there is none. though any utility that works on FX "should" work here too. also 1.9Ghz is sufficient for the kind of game this laptop will handle. 



rish said:


> if asus releases laptop like x53ta with similar configuration like hp for 28 k is it
> worth it to get hp or just get the asus .



HP bundled battery is lower wattage than that of Asus. If this laptop can score 5hr idle time, an Asus should offer around 1-1.5hr more backup. Other than their DV series, most HP use 47Whr battery.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 7, 2012)

ohh one more thing regarding windows
after registering it 
1)can i use this home basic on my computer also with updates and all means can this windows be used on multiple systems or will it work only on the registered computer 

2)and if i format my lappy and install another os like linux 
will it still stay genuine and be usable with updates if i format it again and install home basic 

3) " MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION "
is it possible that after getting my laptop i don't register my windows and go and sell it to   local shop dealer .
i mean will this windows get registered genuinely only for this laptop or can it be registered on other laptops so that selling is possible 

please guys i am a student and short on "cash" so any saving even for rs 100 would be very valuable for me keeping this in mind please answer those   

sincerely thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

1) single system, using it on multiple systems will lead to blacklisting by MS.

2) Yes, it will stay genuine.

3) No.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

rish said:


> 1)can i use this home basic on my computer also with updates and all means can this windows be used on multiple systems or will it work only on the registered computer



windows comes preinstalled. only way is to try the cd key on a different PC. and this will lead to what sujay said. don't ever try such thing.



rish said:


> 2)and if i format my lappy and install another os like linux
> will it still stay genuine and be usable with updates if i format it again and install home basic



you'll need the product key thats printed on the base of the laptop. or something like that. i am not sure though. but definitely possible.



rish said:


> 3) " MOST IMPORTANT QUESTION "
> is it possible that after getting my laptop i don't register my windows and go and sell it to   local shop dealer .
> i mean will this windows get registered genuinely only for this laptop or can it be registered on other laptops so that selling is possible



most likely it is an OEM Windows version. pre registered. won't work on other laptops or PC.



rish said:


> please guys i am a student and short on "cash" so any saving even for rs 100 would be very valuable for me keeping this in mind please answer those



if you are short in cash, wait. let it appear in local vendors or similar model from Asus. That bag can be returned or mayn't ship with a bag and cost 1.5k less. a bit slower GPU and you should have laptop with genuine windows for 28k.

keep checking for deals in other forum that allow vendors to sell products. They usually sell same model for 2k less than flipkart.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

Sam said:


> you'll need the product key thats printed on the base of the laptop. or something like that. i am not sure though. but definitely possible.



Yes, you're correct.



Sam said:


> most likely it is an OEM Windows version. pre registered. won't work on other laptops or PC.



Will work most likely as its not hardware bound. (not fully sure, but yeah)


----------



## rish1 (Jun 7, 2012)

sam i mean which brand should one prefer asus or hp 
rest everything same battery , performance , 

i want to know the difference between hp and asus on other parameters like
brand value , service , hp heating vs bad screen of asus ( just assume you get same x53ta screen in new model)

and strange in this forum there is no thanks/rep button . anyways thanks guys for answering so quickly and clearing my doubts ulta excited to get my first lappy 

if dollar prices wouldn't have been so high this would have been a lotttttttttt sweeter


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^Depends on how good model they launch. There is no dictionary which defines either has better.


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 7, 2012)

*Ordered Mine tonight!!!*

Guys, I placed my order for the G6-2005AX on flipkart tonight!   My eyes nearly popped out after seeing this listing on FK tonight, as I was about to buy the K53 today! To those who have been following my thread, I told that I ordered the X53TA from snap deal a couple of days back, well a lot of things happened since then and I have updated the events in  that thread


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

first trinity (future) owner of ThinkDigit Forum, eh !!! 
i'll bug you once you have the laptop. need to fill a few vacant info in my decision sheet.


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> first trinity (future) owner of ThinkDigit Forum, eh !!!
> i'll bug you once you have the laptop. need to fill a few vacant info in my decision sheet.



No problemo Sam! I'll post a detailed review after putting it through it's paces!


----------



## sandynator (Jun 8, 2012)

@Games Goblin
Will appreciate a detailed review from your end. 

@all
As per one of the Asus distributor Trinity notebooks to be expected by July 2012


----------



## AnkushExplores (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> there are/was a few but all are overpriced. Samsung NP305E4A-S02IN but the graphics combo is weak. though one gets some other goodies (1TB HDD & W7 HP).
> 
> Asus X43TA-VX052D was one but entered late and sold out way too fast
> 
> ...



Totally agree with this guy! This is so the wrong time! If any of you are planning to buy a new laptop, hold on for a while. Not only that the APUs and IVB are coming, there is rising  greater demand for the ultrabook phenomenon, as you all must be seeing it being very aggressively marketed by Intel. This is surely going to create a big of chunk of people to go for the bait, even when that's not actually what they need.

Even more, the prices of the "conventional" form factor of laptop is obvious to go down. And this will happen within the comping couple of months. And eventually, the prices of ultrabook will also come down, but that's not going to happen in the near future (an year or so) since everyone (read, companies) will be cashing on this new cow. So, wait for a while, and get more value for your money with the new installments of IvyBridge processors.

Also, the price point of Trinity should be even lower than the current trend, since they are not a direct competition to IVB in terms of CPU power. Where they excel is actually visual processing and gaming, something a standalone 2nd Gen Core i3 & i5 have been poor at. I think the Trinity should be launched more in form factors below 14", where it makes sense as portable multimedia hub complimented with great battery life, since power users will certainly not opt for AMD APUs.

So, if you are planning on a new laptop, and even not considering the AMD Trinity/Fusion platform, it'll pay you to hold your horses for a while, at least for a month.


----------



## far (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Mine tonight!!!*



Games Goblin said:


> Guys, I placed my order for the G6-2005AX on flipkart tonight!     that thread



AMD A8 quad core is = 3rd gen i3 , i5 or i7 ?..

If it is... I might as well mully on this one... rather than spending 45~50k for 3rd gen...

ideas ?


----------



## rish1 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Mine tonight!!!*

^ at stock clocks
amd a8 4500m is equal to i3 2nd/3rd gen
amd a10 4600m is in between i3 and i5 2nd/3rd gen 

i wrote 2nd and 3rd gen because there is not much diff btwn 2nd nd 3rd gen intel

and if trinity also have the capability to overclock it will kick intel apart

cause amd llano a6 in asus x53ta overclocked at 3.0 ghz was equivalent to i7 1st generation and better than i5 2nd gen 

overclock or not it is more than what you are paying for in cpu it gives performance of a laptop of 30k intel and in gpu xfire gives u performance of 60 k laptops at price of 30k.

guys see  this trinity was launched in russia first look at these 

Íîóòáóê HP Pavilion g6-2055er (AMD A8-4500M/750ÃÁ/HD 7670M) êóïèòå äåøåâëå! Õàðàêòåðèñòèêè HP Pavilion g6-2055er, îòçûâû ïîëüçîâàòåëåé è ëó÷øèå íèçêèå öåíû íà HP Pavilion g6-2055er - ïîñìîòðåòü îáçîð è îïèñàíèå HP Pavilion g6-2055er (14629) íà ïîðòàë

and

Íîóòáóê HP Pavilion g6-2054er (AMD A10-4600M/1000ÃÁ/HD 7670M) êóïèòå äåøåâëå! Õàðàêòåðèñòèêè HP Pavilion g6-2054er, îòçûâû ïîëüçîâàòåëåé è ëó÷øèå íèçêèå öåíû íà HP Pavilion g6-2054er - ïîñìîòðåòü îáçîð è îïèñàíèå HP Pavilion g6-2054er (14627) íà ïîðò

look at the price the difference between a8 g6 and a10 g6 after conversion is rs 1500 and keep in mind a10 g6 has 2gb extra ram and 360 gb hdd extra

so if we estimate at flipkart a8 is 32667 even if we add rs 2000 you will get a10 for 34667

and we know fk has gone mad and is selling for rs 2000 higher than other sites ( g6 1313ax at fk for 32700 and at saholic.com for 30677). So you can get a10 for 34667 - 2000 = 32667 from other sites or local dealer.

a10 + 7670 m xfired score is 2053 in 3dmark11 equal to latest gt650m

ofcourse price is an estimation but highly possible..

keep in mind xfire may suffer from micro stutter but is resolvd generally through driver updates and xfire in reality may or may not perform as expected .


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Mine tonight!!!*



@ndroid_rocks said:


> AMD A8 quad core is = 3rd gen i3 , i5 or i7 ?..



clock to clock yes but remember AMD has 2 problem: low clockspeed (cause its a quad) and AMD turbo is far from perfect. Llano's turbo core was a big joke. i don't see much use of turbo here too.

i5 + a proper GPU (GT640M at least) will be lot better than this laptop if you are ready to pay the premium. and should deliver better battery life. with this laptop you get exactly what you pay for. fast HDD, fast ram (helps the fGPU), bag, Chicklet keyboard, genuine windows, better display and a GPU that can run game. so its definitely VFM but still if you have budget, go for better lappy.



rish said:


> cause amd llano a6 in asus x53ta overclocked at 3.0 ghz was equivalent to i7 1st generation and better than i5 2nd gen



not that much. it was just faster than i3 at best. remember it was using K10 architecture.



rish said:


> guys see  this trinity was launched in russia first look at these
> Íîóòáóê HP Pavilion g6-2055er (AMD A8-4500M/750ÃÁ/HD 7670M) êóïèòå äåøåâëå! Õàðàêòåðèñòèêè HP Pavilion g6-2055er, îòçûâû ïîëüçîâàòåëåé è ëó÷øèå íèçêèå öåíû íà HP Pavilion g6-2055er - ïîñìîòðåòü îáçîð è îïèñàíèå HP Pavilion g6-2055er (14629) íà ïîðòàë
> and
> Íîóòáóê HP Pavilion g6-2054er (AMD A10-4600M/1000ÃÁ/HD 7670M) êóïèòå äåøåâëå! Õàðàêòåðèñòèêè HP Pavilion g6-2054er, îòçûâû ïîëüçîâàòåëåé è ëó÷øèå íèçêèå öåíû íà HP Pavilion g6-2054er - ïîñìîòðåòü îáçîð è îïèñàíèå HP Pavilion g6-2054er (14627) íà ïîðò



thanks for the link.



rish said:


> keep in mind xfire may suffer from micro stutter but is resolvd generally through driver updates and xfire in reality may or may not perform as expected .



lets hope AMD takes Fusion Xfire seriously this time. last time they simply ignored this part and offered almost no fix.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2012)

sandynator said:


> @all
> As per one of the Asus distributor Trinity notebooks to be expected by *July *2012



Very good news ,sandynator.
Any info about the ASUS distributor?Of course,must be in Mumbai.Every IT related products/whatsoever starts from there...
I stay in Kolkata.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Mine tonight!!!*



Sam said:


> not that much. it was just faster than i3 at best. remember it was using K10 architecture.



sam see the benches for x53ta posted on other forums and review in flipkart

for x53ta
BENCHMARKS

3DMark

3D Mark 06 - CF off
Stock = 6530
8GB ram stock = 6692
2.4ghz/ 670/990 = 7995
2.6ghz/ 670/990 = 8235
2.6ghz/ 670/1040 = 8388
3ghz/ 670/1040 = 8532

3D Mark Vantage
2.3ghz / 8gb ram / stock GPU = P5465 / gpu=4977/ cpu=7745

3D Mark 11
Stock = P1372
8GB Stock = P1606
2.4ghz / 700/950 = P1560
2.3ghz w/8gb stock GPU = P1665
2.6ghz w/8GB/ 670/1040 = P1752

Heaven Dx11@1366x768 Stock = 17.1fps
Heaven Dx11@1366x768 2.4ghz / 700/950 OC = 19.2fps
Heaven Dx11@1366x768 2.3ghz + 8GB /GPU stock =19.8 fps

Passmark
CPU Mark
Stock = 3573
2.4ghz = 5560
2.7ghz = 6517
3ghz =7043

Cinebench 11.5
@ 2.4ghz
Open GL 13.16fps
CPU = 2.77
Single core = .77

@2.6ghz
CPU = 3.12

@3ghz
CPU =3.45

Mafia II Benchmark - this one doesn't like crossfire

1600 x 900 / High / CF off
2.4ghz = 27.8fps

1366 x 768 / High / CF off
2.4ghz = 34.8fps



compare it with i5 2nd gen eg. 2410m cinebench 11.5 is 2.6 and latest 2450 m has 2.7 

while cpumark for 2450m was 3700

and you knw how taxing is bf3 
ultra settings in action on 3 ghz

m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=en&client=mv-google&v=olcz7DVXTkM&fulldescription=1

sorry m on mob so youtube link for mob

regarding xfire last time there was no support for dx9 games in xfire and most of the games at launch of llano was based on dx9 and when  xfire when used in dx9 games resortd to igpu hence lowering performance and it got a misconception that it missfire/backfired

but trinity has support for dx9 games . How much xfire gives performance boost remains to be seen but at least wont backfire hopefully


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 8, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> someone please release a 14 incher with no discrete graphics and my money is yours



agreed :thumbsup:


adding discrete kinda defeats the purpose of having a strong IGP..i know u can crossfire them, but it aint that effective and you lose battery life and heat..


----------



## sandynator (Jun 8, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Very good news ,sandynator.
> Any info about the ASUS distributor?Of course,must be in Mumbai.Every IT related products/whatsoever starts from there...
> I stay in Kolkata.



Ya he is frm Mumbai. I had a telephonic conversation with his sales representative at noon.   

A 14" trinity without discrete graphics at the price of 2nd gen PDC will be selling like hot cakes.

If what he said comes out to be true then along with *TRINITY* we can also get a *7" GOOGLE TABLET frm ASUS* in July itself


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> agreed :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> adding discrete kinda defeats the purpose of having a strong IGP..i know u can crossfire them, but it aint that effective and you lose battery life and heat..



and I'm so sure that I'm not going to get something according my required specs


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

i3 + HD4000 will rock for you *ssk_the_gr8*


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 8, 2012)

^ Hi dashing.sujay,

I ran CPUZ on his comp and it won;t work - it's a AMD Turion x64 with DDR2! Ancient! But still manages to run Win 7 though... 

Big update: got the refund from snap deal today - I'm totally relaxed now! Wait for the HP is nerve wracking!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

^On which computer ?

And congrats for the refund, that was quick


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^On which computer ?
> 
> And congrats for the refund, that was quick



Whoops, i meant to post this in the other thread - oh well - I meant my bro's Toshiba- on which I was planning to put the 1333mhz ddr3. Refund was within the time they specified - at least they were honest on that - 

Interesting to note that FK has listed the HP 1313 AX {Llano sabine A6} @ Rs. 32730 ; which is ~63 more than G6-2005AX


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

DDR2 has got nothing to do with Win 7 or Win 8.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> i3 + HD4000 will rock for you *ssk_the_gr8*



I know but I can't find one laptop that is for me, 14", 4gb ram, no discrete graphics + 3 year warranty for under 35k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I know but I can't find one laptop that is for me, 14", 4gb ram, no discrete graphics + 3 year warranty for under 35k



You will get it, just wait for a month.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> and I'm so sure that I'm not going to get something according my required specs



keep an eye on Samsung's offerings. Asus, HP will always bundle a low-mid GPU.


----------



## far (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Mine tonight!!!*



Sam said:


> clock to clock yes but remember AMD has 2 problem: low clockspeed (cause its a quad) and AMD turbo is far from perfect. Llano's turbo core was a big joke. i don't see much use of turbo here too.
> 
> i5 + a proper GPU (GT640M at least) will be lot better than this laptop if you are ready to pay the premium. and should deliver better battery life. with this laptop you get exactly what you pay for. fast HDD, fast ram (helps the fGPU), bag, Chicklet keyboard, genuine windows, better display and a GPU that can run game. so its definitely VFM but still if you have budget, go for better lappy.



you mean 3rd gen i5 with GT640M and beyond ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2012)

Games Goblin said:


> I ran CPUZ on his comp and it won;t work



which OS? 64 or 32? download the correct version of CPU_Z. else try the installation method.



@ndroid_rocks said:


> you mean 3rd gen i5 with GT640M and beyond ?



2nd or 3rd, processing power is almost same.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 8, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I know but I can't find one laptop that is for me, 14", 4gb ram, no discrete graphics + 3 year warranty for under 35k





ssk_the_gr8 said:


> I know but I can't find one laptop that is for me, 14", 4gb ram, no discrete graphics + 3 year warranty for under 35k



what's wrong with these

HP 430 - QG623PA Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Dell Inspiron 14 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG35EN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Sony Notebook

Dell Vostro 3450 2nd Gen Ci3/ 2 GB/ 500 GB/ Linux: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

no manufactrurer will give you 3 years warranty you will have to buy it seperately . I read Sony was giving 3yr warranty for 2.5 k chk that out.

the config you require has the most options chk it out

Laptops In Price Range Rs.25000 - Rs.35000 India: Laptops Price List India: Flipkart.com

but still do not go for them now . You will get i3 3rd gen , 4 gb , 500gb , 14 inch for 28k easily add 5 to 6 k for 2yr additional warranty .


----------



## far (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> 2nd or 3rd, processing power is almost same.



Thanks ..  Any real advantage in waiting for 3rd gen over 2nd?.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 8, 2012)

^ xDD


----------



## rish1 (Jun 8, 2012)

^the difference is of igp intel hd 3000 vs intel hd 4000 and it should be more power effecient than 2nd gen

hd 4000 is 30 to 50 % more powerful than hd 3000 . Other than that just the tag 3rd gen vs 2nd gen
but still its worth it because 3rd gen will be available at same or less price than 2nd gen.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 8, 2012)

What the hell?  I posted that comment in some other thread to ico's response to some guy who said why buy windows when pirated is for rs.100.

Why did it turn up here?


----------



## far (Jun 8, 2012)

rish said:


> ^the difference is of igp intel hd 3000 vs intel hd 4000 and it should be more power effecient than 2nd gen
> 
> hd 4000 is 30 to 50 % more powerful than hd 3000 . Other than that just the tag 3rd gen vs 2nd gen
> but still its worth it because 3rd gen will be available at same or less price than 2nd gen.



Okay...Thank you !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Mine tonight!!!*



@ndroid_rocks said:


> you mean 3rd gen i5 with GT640M and beyond ?



640M is too good for Trinity to match as of now. It just edges out 630M. Expect it to give 635M a good competition after drivers get more mature.



rish said:


> but still its worth it because 3rd gen will be available at same or less price than 2nd gen.



Less price? Opposite actually.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Mine tonight!!!*



dashing.sujay said:


> Less price? Opposite actually.



now pay me that extra money i'll buy a amd a10 HA HA ...!! 

HP 2000 2116TU Laptop 3rd Gen Ci5/2GB/500GB/DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

3rd gen are cheaper because they do not offer any more performance than 2nd gen and are cheaper to manufacture 22nm( 3rd gen ) vs 32 nm( 2nd gen)

they are actually quite cheaper but we wont feel much difference because the gain is compensated by loss in rupee against dollar
at the time of 2nd gen launch
1 $ was equal to 45 - 46 rs
now it is 55 rs

and regarding igp gains
NO one buys intel for igp who has heard about " AMD " even if they give same performance as amd because of their driver support ( intel suck big time in this department google it.. )
and mainly because of their difference in image quality 
there is a lot of difference

intel sacrifices image quality to gain higher fps in games ( google it )

but in ivy bridge they have improved their image quality a lot 
driver support remains to be seen

having said that ivy bridge is still a good option as it gives very fast cpu with a good igpu
whereas amd gives balance between cpu , gpu and battery


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

> 2nd gen and are cheaper to manufacture 22nm( 3rd gen ) vs 32 nm( 2nd gen)



Who told you this ? I guess its opposite.

And nothing like 3rd gen are cheaper, the model you quoted is without OS, plus only 2GB RAM. fill the gap and it will be 40k. Now compare it with second gen counterparts.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Who told you this ? I guess its opposite.
> 
> And nothing like 3rd gen are cheaper, the model you quoted is without OS, plus only 2GB RAM. fill the gap and it will be 40k. Now compare it with second gen counterparts.



read the first two paragraphs

Review: Intel Core i5-3570K (22nm Ivy Bridge) - CPU - HEXUS.net

and you can search on google also

and regarding laptop

what are your views on this

HP ProBook 4530s (2nd Gen Core i5) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

and this

Dell Inspiron 15 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

both are without windows
though hp is a premium designed laptop but 4000 rs extra for design and 5400 rpm vs 7200 rpm

i know dell one has 2 gb ram additional but that hardly costs you 600 rs even if you add that it is still same or cheaper as the dell one has i5 that has lower clock speed than hp 2000 ( 2.3 to 2.9 vs 2.5 vs 3.1 in turbo) as it is was launched a while ago so prices have come down and hp is new



and don't forget that dollar point 

by cheaper i mean the launch price compare launch price of 2nd gen i5 with launch price of i5 3rd gen
and of course they have cut prices on i5 2nd gen so that they could sell left out stock

and dont compare hp with models of samsung and asus as then samsung, asus have lower prices than hp , dell , sony


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

rish said:


> read the first two paragraphs
> 
> Review: Intel Core i5-3570K (22nm Ivy Bridge) - CPU - HEXUS.net



They just guessed it, no concrete proof.




rish said:


> what are your views on this
> 
> HP ProBook 4530s (2nd Gen Core i5) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
> 
> ...



Don't compare probook with Inspiron please.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> They just guessed it, no concrete proof.
> 
> Don't compare probook with Inspiron please.



i am not comparing probook with inspiron i was comparing 
hp 2000 vs probook
and 
hp 2000 vs inspiron ( this is a valid comparison )

you posted before i could edit my post read it again what i am saying

and i told you to google it

from techradar 

" What, then, is the point of Ivy Bridge and does it have anything to offer? For Intel, it looks like a winner. Those smaller 22nm transistors are much smaller than the current 32nm sort, so Ivy Bridge chips will be cheaper to make. With prices staying the same, say hello to fatter margins and bigger profits"

*www.techradar.com/news/computing/pc/lack-of-competition-is-changing-intels-priorities-1073086

and moreover this is based on moores law 

quote fromw wikipedia 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moore's_law


"Density at minimum cost per transistor. This is the formulation given in Moore's 1965 paper.[2] It is not just about the density of transistors that can be achieved, but about the density of transistors at which the cost per transistor is the lowest.[23] As more transistors are put on a chip, the cost to make each transistor decreases"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Try getting a 15"6 thinkpad and then compare the cost. You will know the answer.
You can't compare costs across models like this.
Discussion over.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 9, 2012)

follow the lines of techradar in above post and i am no tech student so cannot explain you should read review of ivy bridge on anandtech.com they know everything and have explained clearly
regarding two thinkpads you wont be able to compare why because there are other factors like in last year laptops bluetooth 3.0 , 5400r
pm were standard but with this year they will be like 4.0 , 7200rpm
and warranty hp last year was giving limited onsite vs accidental damage this year and last year high end model becomes low end in this year 2450m vs 3210m

if not cheap then they should be available at same or marginally high price but they will be cheaper to produce ( WIKIPEDIA  ) see above post

anyways  it was a good discussion hopefully helps someone  
thanks for the time 
good night


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Ordered Mine tonight!!!*



rish said:


> 3rd gen are cheaper because they do not offer any more performance than 2nd gen and are cheaper to manufacture 22nm( 3rd gen ) vs 32 nm( 2nd gen)


You're right on the idea behind every die shrink. Reduce die size. Fit more in a waffer and make manufacturing cheaper. But the thing is it isn't a rosy scenario these days. (It is faar more difficult and expensive to go from 32nm to 22nm than it was 90nm to 65nm or 65 nm to 45 nm back in the day.)

For a foundry it takes billions to implement a die shrink, and they "recoup" that by pricing products accordingly. And in the beginning yields are never good. Manufacturing gets cheaper over time when yields start to be good.



rish said:


> and regarding igp gains
> NO one buys intel for igp who has heard about " AMD " even if they give same performance as amd because of their driver support ( intel suck big time in this department google it.. )
> and mainly because of their difference in image quality
> there is a lot of difference
> ...


You're right on this.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

rish said:


> if not cheap then they should be available at same or marginally high price but they will be cheaper to produce ( WIKIPEDIA  ) see above post



Didn't see that as you added it later on.

Moore's law is about to complete its life TBH.

Shrinking die was not possible anymore (before 3D tri gate transistors), that's why the development was made.

And by the time IBs get cheaper, SBs would be out of market.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there any source for the list of all trinity based laptops available in India?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 9, 2012)

Please talk about Trinity  its too much of intel talk


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2012)

@rish
thanx for the suggestions but none of them fulfil my needs.
because 3 year warranty generally costs 6k it has to be 29k, and for 29k I am not getting what i want - *4 GB ram*


----------



## rish1 (Jun 9, 2012)

thats what i am telling you wait for the i3 3rd gen they will be available for 28 k as i5 3rd gen is available for 34k on fk and must be cheaper locally and as sam told us it can get cheaper by 1k if we return the bag . Even if they are with 2gb like the above ones you can add  another 2gb ram which hardly costs 700 rs. And rest can go to warranty.
Ram and hdd are upgradable parts
and if you dont care much about brand acer , samsung  will have models for 26- 27k.

and if it still does not fit your budget you can eye on intel 3rd gen pentium dual core which wont have hd 4000 but will have hd 3000 ( all games launched in 2010 and before easily playable )
and will be available for 22k
though i3  and pentium dual core  are expected to be launched in Q3 2012  

on trinity side as it is a trinity thread

i read your previous post regarding adding a dgpu makes it moot  .
Amd also offers switchable graphics option that means you can use igpu when u want to save battery,
dgpu when you want more performance and dont care about battery and xfire when you want a gaming powerhouse.
So an a6 4400m and 7470m model from asus will be available for 26k

and to give you more hope
see this

Extended Warranty 

2year additional warranty for 2500 rs


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @rish
> thanx for the suggestions but none of them fulfil my needs.
> because 3 year warranty generally costs 6k it has to be 29k, and for 29k I am not getting what i want - *4 GB ram*



It will be possible in Vaio as their warranty extension is cheap. Even if the laptop costs 32k (suppose), 2.5k (for warranty) + 700 (2GB RAM) = 35.2k


----------



## rish1 (Jun 9, 2012)

sujay bro do you know how much hp extended warranty cost for laptop ? I am unable to find price on net.
2 months back there was offer for 2 year extended warranty for rs 1000 i guess it has expired now.
So whats the current price if you know ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

My friend was offered 4k for his compaq (handles by HP). Can't say about dv6 series.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Is there any source for the list of all trinity based laptops available in India?



for now only a single laptop. i'll list all Trinity based laptops you can buy here.



rish said:


> and if it still does not fit your budget you can eye on intel 3rd gen pentium dual core which wont have hd 4000 but will have hd 3000



i have a feeling that there mayn't be any IVB based dual core soon. cause Intel is still launching SB based dual core. and IVB based DC will still have some crappy HD graphics with less EU and lower clock. and no turbo whatsoever.



rish said:


> i read your previous post regarding adding a dgpu makes it moot  .
> Amd also offers switchable graphics option that means you can use igpu when u want to save battery,
> dgpu when you want more performance and dont care about battery and xfire when you want a gaming powerhouse.
> So an a6 4400m and 7470m model from asus will be available for 26k



dual core + slow GPU. bad idea. they should instead go for A8 without any GPU. adding a GPU just for the "1GB memory" tag is a real nonsense idea and most customers simply fall prey to it.

BTW any idea how is AMD switchable graphics compared to Nvidia Optimus? does switchable graphics really save power or as effective as Optimus? Though if idle power is 2-3W, then it is better to simply idle the GPU (which can be the actual trick AMD uses).

@*ssk_the_gr8*, check this: HP Unveils New Fleet of Business-driven PCs | HP ProBook 6475b. exactly the laptop you need


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Graphics switching works absolutely fine for me, never faced any issue till date.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

i mean how is the power saving? cause if it is equivalent to Optimus i doubt AMD will give such a simple name. rather naming it like RadeonSwitch or something.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Its just called graphical switching here 

Power saving wise, I never tried, but people say its adds 1-2 hr battery life, which means at least 40% power save.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

It's called AMD Bacon or PowerXpress 4.0.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

Strangely its not mentioned nowhere in graphical switching settings or catalyst.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 9, 2012)

ico said:


> It's called AMD Bacon or PowerXpress 4.0.



first time heard about bacon though i know something call PowerXpress. never took the trouble of checking what it is. AMD Dynamic Switchable Graphics (PowerXPress 4.0 / BACON) vs. Nvidia Optimus


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

AMD switching has improved a lot since then.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2012)

Both are crappy with issues.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

ico said:


> Both are crappy with issues.



I didn't faced any issues till date.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 9, 2012)

rish said:


> sujay bro do you know how much hp extended warranty cost for laptop ? I am unable to find price on net.
> 2 months back there was offer for 2 year extended warranty for rs 1000 i guess it has expired now.
> So whats the current price if you know ?



around 6k
Btw, thanx for the suggestions everyone


----------



## rish1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sam said:


> for now only a single laptop. i'll list all Trinity based laptops you can buy here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh sorry i wanted to write a8 4500m and 7470m just like asus k55d which i showed u earlier .
Trinity's second child "A8" ASUS K55D this evaluation - Notebook

 if x53ta with a fast dgpu was for 27k then a8 with slow dgpu will come for 26 k , sorry for the typo was watching tv while and yeah the test conducted by semiaccurate forum for a6 cpu showed cinebench score around 0.9 which is very low 

and regarding pdc you are right they have even shifted the date to q4 2012 expect it by october and even core i3 do not have turbo forget about pdc .


----------



## RON28 (Jun 9, 2012)

OMG  such a good performance in a trinity ASUS lappy, if ASUS quote this laptop in 26k, it would be a real steal


----------



## Cilus (Jun 9, 2012)

Just posted the link in AMD Trinity discussion thread but not aware of the facts that you guys have already dig it.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 12, 2012)

this lappy is also available on saholic.com also which is 90 % time cheaper by 1k compared to flipkart. But this time it is expensive there for rs 32799. Very disappointed 
i dont think now that this lappy will be available for less than fk on internet.
Though still a good lappy.

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Price in India | G6-2005AX Specifications, Features and Reviews

saholic lists hdd as 5400 rpm while fk lists has 7200 rpm and every other model of g6 has 5400 rpm . So it means its a typo on fk.

by the way what is the colour available on fk it is not mentioned anywhere . Saholic has a blue one but they have uploaded the pic of black model.

edit : - wtf why dont they provide correct info

saholic.com lists processor as 2.1 ghz 
i guess they have copied the tech details from official site.
obviously it is 1.9 ghz

its so misleading for the consumers who do not know about processors..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2012)

rish said:


> this lappy is also available on saholic.com also which is 90 % time cheaper by 1k compared to flipkart. But this time it is expensive there for rs 32799. Very disappointed
> i dont think now that this lappy will be available for less than fk on internet.
> Though still a good lappy.



HP India site doesn't list the laptop yet. Looks like it'll be officially launched by June 20th along with Trinity powered sleekbook.

and with Saholic, you can try coupons. though not all coupons work on all items still you may get some discount.



rish said:


> saholic lists hdd as 5400 rpm while fk lists has 7200 rpm and every other model of g6 has 5400 rpm . So it means its a typo on fk.
> 
> by the way what is the colour available on fk it is not mentioned anywhere . Saholic has a blue one but they have uploaded the pic of black model.
> 
> ...



HP site lists HDD as 5400RPM. 7200 or 5400 shouldn't make a lot of difference.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2012)

Intel Ultrabooks are lame.

The new Macbook Air owns them all at the same price points. ($999 to $1499)

Only cheap Trinity Ultrathins @ 25-35K will offer something.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 12, 2012)

and i thought fk is the most expensive look at this guy how cool is this

HP PAVILION G6-2005AX (B3J80PA) NOTEBOOK VAT PAID BILL & WARRANTY | eBay

as per AMD the prices were
a6 4400m laptops - 450 $
a8 4500m laptops - 550 $
a10 4600m laptops - 700 $

a6 4450m ultraTHIN - 600 $
A10 4650M ultraTHIN - 800 $

hp g6 A8 4500M with graphic card is available for 590 $ . Dollar prices are great rs 55-56. Ohh and dont forget june 18 if greek takes exit from market . Expect 1 dollar to hit 58 rs . And fk is based on dollar prices so it will be the first to raise prices.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2012)

Benchmark Results: Photoshop CS6 : Can OpenGL And OpenCL Overhaul Your Photo Editing Experience?

Check this out.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sam and others check out the gaming performance review of hp g6 2005ax laptop with 6gb ram .

AMD Trinity A8-4500M Graphics Performance Review | t-break: Tech @ Its Fastest

the performance seems low ..
The laptop has 6 gb ram . I dont think it could be 3gb x 2 sticks , it would be 1 x 4gb and 1 x 2gb . If thats the case then it is fine because it is tested without dual channel.
Single channel 4 gb score was 1658 with a8 4500m and 7670m .
Dual channel 4 gb score was 1647 with a6 4400m and 7670m  

dual channel 4gb score was 2053 with a10 4600m and 7670m

it has to score at least 1800 points in 3dmark 11 in dual channel.

and regarding blank screen in bf3 thats just driver issue..

but 1 interesting point to note here is they have listed hp g6 with 6gb ram for 800 dollars


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

ico said:


> Intel Ultrabooks are lame.
> 
> The new Macbook Air owns them all at the same price points. ($999 to $1499)
> 
> Only cheap Trinity Ultrathins @ 25-35K will offer something.



AMD's mountain: how the second-place PC chipmaker hopes to build cheaper, better laptops



> There's not room on the shelf to differentiate 50 Intel ultrabooks, particularly if they're called Intel ultrabooks


absolutely agreed on what John Taylor said. seriously never thought like that  So either you buy an Apple Macbook Air or an Intel Ultrabook even if its made by a desi brand (or rebranded by them).



> Earlier in our conversation, Taylor pulled out an older Lenovo ThinkPad with a Brazos APU inside. "We dominate this category with Brazos — this is what the netbook became." The point he's trying to make is this: like netbooks, there's something about the ultrathin laptop that's compelling, but he doesn't believe that Intel's requirements, and the prices they lead to, make sense for the market. *"$399 to $499, $499 to $599, even $299 to $399, where our E-Series, and Intel's Pentium and Celeron are: the volumes are there," Taylor says. "They disappear by the time you get to $899, and then they all go to Apple."*


in line with what ico said. once you cross the 3 figure $ mark, its Apple territory.


----------



## dabster (Jun 27, 2012)

arjun123100 said:


> Ok lets have a comparo b/w Intel core i5 2nd gen vs AMD A6 processor.Who would win?
> Correct me if I'm wrong.Was just curious,as I'm in a need to take some decisions for buying a laptop for me..



This is exactly a comparison that one should not do. CPU directly isn't a bottleneck at all for regular tasks. AMD A6 will be beaten down by a 2nd Gen Core i5 in numbers(surprising but i did happen to read something like this), But question is would you need that sheer CPU performance, That too when you have AMD trinity offerings which provide you longer uptime on 1 charge -/Trinity just sips energy/. Look for comparison of battery life of laptop with Corei5 and one will know. And a better graphics already onboard.
decide based on your needs which one to pick, instead of just looking in number crunching performance results.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

rish said:
			
		

> but 1 interesting point to note here is they have
> listed hp g6 with 6gb ram for 800 dollars


This- HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook


----------



## Abhi191 (Jul 1, 2012)

When will trinity based laptops of other brands come in indian market..????


----------



## rish1 (Jul 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> This- HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop AMD A8 Quad Core/4GB/500GB/Win 7 HB/1GB Graphics: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook



not this one , i was referring to the one in tbreak article . I am pretty sure after completing halo 2 on my hp g6 2005ax it has 4 gb ram... 



Abhi191 said:


> When will trinity based laptops of other brands come in indian market..????



don't know why but i feel we will only have trinity models replacing llano models in india.. 
like previous hp g6 1313ax amd a6 replaced by g6 2005ax  amd a8
asus will replace their k53ta with k55d soon enough . Samsung will also jump but apart from that seeing an a10 4600m won't be that soon.. And lenovo, sony might opt to stay out from indian market.. Dell dont go for amd.. Ofcourse these are my personal opinions
But still thankfull to hp for releasing amd laptops in india ahead of u.s.a and other parts of world.


----------



## dabster (Jul 7, 2012)

aren't they thinking to have cheap ultrabooks with just the inbuilt graphics and no discrete 76XX series. that should be cheaper and I am on hunt for cheaper ultrabook - waiting a lil more.


----------



## magnet (Jul 15, 2012)

What happened not even asus coming out with a trinity.
Earlier they were the first runing the guns and later others used to enter.

But except hp neither sony nor samsung seen with their models here.I asked hp india about the  sleekbook models and he was busy convincing me to go for  envy series as if i have tons of money available with me.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2012)

magnet said:


> What happened not even asus coming out with a trinity.
> Earlier they were the first runing the guns and later others used to enter.



more country getting the K55. But here it should get launched without Windows so maybe taking a bit of time.



magnet said:


> I asked hp india about the  sleekbook models and he was busy convincing me to go for  envy series as if i have tons of money available with me.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 16, 2012)

magnet said:


> What happened not even asus coming out with a trinity.
> Earlier they were the first runing the guns and later others used to enter.
> 
> But except hp neither sony nor samsung seen with their models here.I asked hp india about the  sleekbook models and he was busy convincing me to go for  envy series as if i have tons of money available with me.



Asus is not going to have trinity on the Road map soon. By July end they plan to launch Core i5 I/B & latter in August Core i3 I/B. 

So trinity hopefully be out by sept/oct end if they feel like & that too very selected models only.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2012)

Acer Aspire V3-551G.

^^ this one is downright fail. overpriced and if one check closely there is no number pad. WTH. are they offering jumbo sized keys or what?

Dirt 3 game free


----------



## Gtb93 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, Acer out with a trinity 
I think I'll wait another week, let's see more trinity stuff coming out


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 21, 2012)

without graphics card... somebody... anybody... please release a 14 incher


----------



## Abhi191 (Jul 21, 2012)

Now Samsung Joining the bandwagon - *www.flipkart.com/samsung-series-3-laptop/p/itmdc8cnmwhqrryf?pid=COMDC8CNH3BVH95Z&ref=e602b95c-93e1-4643-8fb3-978a7dc66476


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 7, 2012)

Would be good buy if its around 35k..


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2012)

it'll cost a lot. W7 HP + 6GB ram. Easily cross the 35k mark.

BTW, nobody noticed this: Samsung Series 3 Laptop. Dual core Trinity.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> it'll cost a lot. W7 HP + 6GB ram. Easily cross the 35k mark.
> 
> BTW, nobody noticed this: Samsung Series 3 Laptop. Dual core Trinity.



ahhh.. perfect.. no discrete graphics.. now be a nice boy samsung and release a 14"


----------



## p!e (Aug 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> it'll cost a lot. W7 HP + 6GB ram. Easily cross the 35k mark.
> 
> BTW, nobody noticed this: Samsung Series 3 Laptop. Dual core Trinity.



One thing i noticed is the Flipkart site is displaying dual graphics configuration for the A8-4500m model.


However similar config for Samsung Series 3 A8 4500M is showing integrated graphics for 449 Euro ~ 30 k on Amazon UK 
Amazon UK 
Not sure which version Samsung is going to Launch.


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 15, 2012)

any news about 14 inch trinity based laptops without dgpu


----------



## Nitish07 (Aug 15, 2012)

Now of all the released Trinity laptops can someone please do a comparison here?
I have been planning to buy a laptop for around 45K with the purpose of some serious gaming and graphics & 3D work.

Could you please help me decide which one should I go for?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2012)

Samsung 550p is available for just 5k more. Why don't you grab it and have peace of mind. Seriously, above 35k, Triniy laptop becomes meaningless as the processor can only match i3.


----------



## Nitish07 (Aug 16, 2012)

I checked with a local dealer at Nehru Place and it turns out Samsung 550P is available for 57K.
That is some difference.

and just to clarify, this is the one you are talking about right?
Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2012)

no. the i5 version. i7 will definitely coswa lot. it cost 52k in my place last checked 2 months ago. so should retail for 50k or manybe less.

prices are out for Samsung trinity laptops. Samsung Series 3 (A6): 29680 and Samsung Series 3 (A8): 37630. The latter price is simply unjustifiable even with the extra HDD space, ram and premium OS.


----------



## Abhi191 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ya not good pricing,,also why does samsung not provide usb3.0 in their laptops.

They have usb3.0 in laptops priced 50k and above..!!! Why is that..???


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 16, 2012)

samsung launches quad core trinity series 3 notebook.is it worth the price ???
Samsung Series 3 Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


----------



## zacfx05 (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ seriously bad pricing , again it  makes hp 2005AX a rock solid recommended product under 32k


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Acer Aspire V3-551G / AMD A8/ 4GB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HB Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Acer Notebook*
and how is this compared to hp???it has 2 gb grafics..
and i like its design a lot...but ppl are still suggest the hp.what do you all think??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 17, 2012)

7670 can hardly use 1GB. 2GB is marketing gimmick and won't get get higher performance.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 19, 2012)

Not only 2GB IS A MARKETING GIMMICK,but the Samsung series 3 laptop has 2 GB more RAM;ie total 6GB which makes it faster than Acer's 4GB RAM power...
But price of SAMSUNG series 3 laptop with AMD A8 APU is priced too high.
Let's see what ASUS brings up???


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 8, 2012)

Lenovo Laptop Reveals AMD A4-4355M and A8-4555M APUs. 

A4 4355M: 1.9-2.4GHz, DualCore with 1MB cache, TDP of 17W and HD 7400G integrated graphics.
A8 4555M: 1.6-2.4Ghz, QuadCore with 4MB cache, TDP of 17W and HD 7600G integrated graphics.

expected pricing is around 30k for A8 and around 25k for A4 if they manage to ever make it to here.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 19, 2012)

Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E535. A8 4500M without GPU. Hope this one comes here soon else...


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2012)

@ssk_the_gr8 will be interested in this: HP 4445S ProBook. AMD Dual Core A6 2.7Ghz || 4 GB DDR3 || 4 GB DDR3 || Free DOS || Anti-Glare Display || no discrete GPU || 2 x USB 3.0, 3 x USB 2.0 || 2.04 kg

No pricing but expected to be around 30k. Maybe 28k also.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 29, 2012)

You just made my day


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E535. A8 4500M without GPU. Hope this one comes here soon else...


This one is a decent mix of specs. and wishfully a fullfilment,PROVIDED the price is below Rs.30K...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> @ssk_the_gr8 will be interested in this: HP 4445S ProBook. AMD Dual Core A6 2.7Ghz || 4 GB DDR3 || 4 GB DDR3 || Free DOS || Anti-Glare Display || no discrete GPU || 2 x USB 3.0, 3 x USB 2.0 || 2.04 kg
> 
> No pricing but expected to be around 30k. Maybe 28k also.


It has 3 years warranty. Shouldn't it be like 32k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 29, 2012)

Sam said:


> @ssk_the_gr8 will be interested in this: HP 4445S ProBook. AMD Dual Core A6 2.7Ghz || 4 GB DDR3 || 4 GB DDR3 || Free DOS || Anti-Glare Display || no discrete GPU || 2 x USB 3.0, 3 x USB 2.0 || 2.04 kg
> 
> No pricing but expected to be around 30k. Maybe 28k also.



Too good option.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> It has 3 years warranty. Shouldn't it be like 32k



AMD's pricing is always low compared to Intel, so A6 < i3 and i guess 2yr warranty is standard now (1+1) so won't expect more than 30k, though 32k should be the launch price.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 30, 2012)

^^ Today i saw this laptop in ezone (pantaloons). The price was 32.3k . At its side, it A8 based brother retailed at 32.9k. I wondered why will anyone pick the A6?
But i also a label on that laptop which mentioned dual graphics but wasn't able to check this through device manager as it had a password screen lock.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be buying in Dec so it should be 30 by then

Btw 32k launch price I guessed was right


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2012)

Wondering what ASUS is doing,regarding AMD Trinity based laptops?

Are they sleeping or uninterested or keeping an ace hidden in their sleeves?Only to show up in their PROPER TIME.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 2, 2012)

i have told ASUR guys for trinity laptops but it seems they are not intrested or they are clearing the old stock


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 4, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> It has 3 years warranty. Shouldn't it be like 32k



FK's pricing is out. 32.8k. not bad but should fall to 30k level soon.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 7, 2012)

ASUS might launch Trinity based laptops on November or so...they will emphasise on Pre-Christmas Sales...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2012)

This one : Asus R500N-RB81 (R500N-RB81) AMD Quad-Core A8-Series APU for Notebooks with AMD Radeon HD 7640G Graphics 15.6inch 8GB RAM 750GB HD Windows 7 Home Premium Details is a hell of a laptop,priced at $596.99 which is Rs.31633.93 + Central Excise + Sales Tax + ...(~ Rs.37,000/- + approx.) and is only sold through *mwave(U.S. online company).*
Wonder why this laptops are never available in India?
Dirty Business politics and likewise from the competing manufacturers,along with shoddy Govt. policies.
This laptop would have been a good hit if available in India.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2012)

new Trinity laptop has showed up at FK: HP Pavilion G6-2201AX. Ships with Windows 8 but everything same as 2005AX. priced at 35551. But without any of the offers.

Another laptop appears: HP Pavilion G6-2010AX. More ram @ 6GB, 1TB HDD & finally no Windows i.e. DOS. So should be priced at same as 2005AX.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

Time for slimbook: Lenovo Ideapad S405 (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph).
AMD A8-4555M @ 1.6Ghz (ULV processor i.e. 19W) FK says the clockspeed is 2.4Ghz which is achieved only under turbo.
AMD 7640 + HD 7450 (strange combo)
14.0"
Windows 8
500 GB
4GB ram
4 cell battery (this is will hurt)
2 x USB 2.0 (no USB 3.0)
2.6 kg (really heavy, take it with a grain of salt as info can be wrong here)


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 31, 2012)

good work Sam


----------



## Piyush (Oct 31, 2012)

So the only difference between HP Pavilion G6-2201AX and 2005AX is Windows version?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2012)

according to flipkart, yes.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2012)

Asus A55DR-SX102D

AMD 4500M 1.9Ghz (flipkart again listing it as 2.1Ghz)
4 GB DDR3 ram (probably a single stick)
750GB HDD
Free DOS (was expected)
15.6 Inch with standard resolution
AMD Radeon HD 7640G (i.e. no discrete GPU)
6 cell battery
2 x USB 3.0
2.4 kg

Rs. 34224 (really high)


----------



## RahulBiswas (Nov 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> Asus A55DR-SX102D
> 
> AMD 4500M 1.9Ghz (flipkart again listing it as 2.1Ghz)
> 4 GB DDR3 ram (probably a single stick)
> ...



Well seeing this configuration from ASUS I think a lot of ASUS fans who have been waiting for a cheap trinity laptop would be pretty much disappointed because there's no justification for such an average product without a dedicated graphics card and without an OS .. the only positive it offers is the gigabit LAN but that's not the priority for budget users ..
I frankly think a lot of manufacturers have noticed the high demand amongst AMD Trinity notebooks which offers flexibility between normal processing and graphics handling without burning a hole in our pockets .. Now the manufacturers are playing the trick by shooting up the prices because at the end of the day the laptops are getting sold at decent rates to the end-users .. But it's just a matter of time till the over-ambitious marketing strategy backfires and may completely ruin the reputation for a certain brand being remembered for it's specialty of delivering to user satisfaction .. Not to blame the new HP models and Lenovo have also been priced way too high .. Once the first trinity laptop from HP which was selling at about 31k in the market a good 4 months back is now trickling down to 32k barely after prolonged searching; quite unusual as few occasions one would see prices go up .. I would advise laptop buyers to foresee the next few months before making a purchase .. This phase is likely to go well for the manufacturer ends rather than the customer ends .. Prices are likely to go down and options are likely to increase .. 

What do you think Sam?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

i said several times before, Asus will either price is lower or much higher than competition. I was right, but sadly it is the latter. Only way it can sell is if it gets priced same as the A6 based Samsung. Samsung even ships with Windows 7 Home Premium. Asus will have a really hard time making consumers accept this laptop.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 17, 2012)

HP 4445S ProBook (APU Dual Core / 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

Same as the previously release HP 4445s but this has 2 gb ram so i guess it will be priced 1k less, around 31.3k.

btw, Sam i beat you to it


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 19, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> HP 4445S ProBook (APU Dual Core / 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
> 
> Same as the previously release HP 4445s but this has 2 gb ram so i guess it will be priced 1k less, around 31.3k.
> 
> btw, Sam i beat you to it



i saw that but simply ignored thinking both are same. they are using same name for laptop with less ram.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2012)

Its ok. Its been priced at 30740


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 3, 2013)

HP Pavilion G6-2302AX = HP 2201AX + AMD A4 (in place of A8). But i really doubt this combo will have a good effect. A4 is barely faster than Pentium Dual Core and adding a midrange GPU may do more harm than good. And with Windows 8, the price is way higher.

HP Pavilion G6-2301AX = 2201AX but with 2GB GPU. This is plain ridiculous again on part of HP. Noobs and idiots will be happy with more graphics memory expecting to run games at Ultra High Definition.


----------



## rish89 (Jan 14, 2013)

What is the difference btw HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop and HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop....which one is better??


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 15, 2013)

2005, 2010, 2201, 2301 all 4 are same with the same minor differences. performance wise all 4 will get into a tie. Get the cheapest one.


----------



## kickfury (Jan 16, 2013)

Sam, what are your thoughts on this model:

Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Also, posted the Windows experience index in another thread:




It seems APU Quad Core processors get a balanced rating as far as the Windows experience index goes.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ looks fantastic VFM and if i am not wrong, you'll be getting 1+1yr warranty by registering in Samsung's site.

don't check Windows Experience Index. it never gives proper rating.


----------



## aniket.b (Apr 11, 2013)

homeshop18 says that the Asus A55DR has 1GB HD 7670 dedicated graphics, while Flipkart says it has HD 7640G chip. I dont know which one to trust, but I found in sites of other countries (like this) that A55DR has 7670M.
How does the Ideapad S405 fare against an i3-nvidia 610m laptop in the 30-35k budget? Saw the laptop in croma, didnt seem to be very strong on its hinges.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2013)

aniket.b said:


> homeshop18 says that the Asus A55DR has 1GB HD 7670 dedicated graphics, while Flipkart says it has HD 7640G chip. I dont know which one to trust, but I found in sites of other countries (like this) that A55DR has 7670M.
> How does the Ideapad S405 fare against an i3-nvidia 610m laptop in the 30-35k budget? Saw the laptop in croma, didnt seem to be very strong on its hinges.



Dual graphics = 7670m (dGPU) + 7640G (iGPU).

And 7670 >>> 610M, as long as the GPU prowess is considered. A8 is slightly slower than i3.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2013)

aniket.b said:


> homeshop18 says that the Asus A55DR has 1GB HD 7670 dedicated graphics, while Flipkart says it has HD 7640G chip. I dont know which one to trust, but I found in sites of other countries (like this) that A55DR has 7670M.
> How does the Ideapad S405 fare against an i3-nvidia 610m laptop in the 30-35k budget? Saw the laptop in croma, didnt seem to be very strong on its hinges.



according most shopping sites, A55DR actually has dualGPU and not a single GPU as detailed by flipkart.



dashing.sujay said:


> Dual graphics = 7670m (dGPU) + 7640G (iGPU).
> 
> And 7670 >>> 610M, as long as the GPU prowess is considered. A8 is slightly slower than i3.



actually he was comparing Ideapad S405 (ULV A8 + slow dualGPU) with i3 + 610. so even if the dualGPU is 2 times faster than 610 which is snail slow, the ULV proccy is way too slow to be compared with i3. in the end, S405 is flop both graphics wise (bottlenecked by slow processor) and processor (A8 matches i3. but ULV A8 has no chance)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2013)

^Oh didn't see that, thanks for the correction.


----------



## aniket.b (May 7, 2013)

sam said:


> according most shopping sites, A55DR actually has dualGPU and not a single GPU as detailed by flipkart.
> 
> 
> 
> actually he was comparing Ideapad S405 (ULV A8 + slow dualGPU) with i3 + 610. so even if the dualGPU is 2 times faster than 610 which is snail slow, the ULV proccy is way too slow to be compared with i3. in the end, S405 is flop both graphics wise (bottlenecked by slow processor) and processor (A8 matches i3. but ULV A8 has no chance)


Thanks for that. Me buying Lenovo Z585 (32.5k+tax with W8) in a short while. Didn't find the Asus A55DR anywhere here in Kolkata so I guess have to settle for Lenovo.


----------

